
101 GDPR Complaints on EU-US data transfers filed - teddyh
https://noyb.eu/en/101-complaints-eu-us-transfers-filed
======
ffpip
The list of companies -

[https://noyb.eu/en/eu-us-transfers-complaint-overview](https://noyb.eu/en/eu-
us-transfers-complaint-overview)

------
teddyh
A blog post from PIA about this:

[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/max-schrems-
files...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/max-schrems-
files-101-complaints-across-30-european-countries-to-turbocharge-gdprs-impact-
and-hes-not-the-only-one/)

